# Un kilo de masas



## Reina de los espinos

Hola,
Qué significa _masas_ en el siguiente contexto? Hay que tener en cuenta que viene de *una narración argentina*.

Una señora llevó una vez bajo un paraguas a Leonor, la hermana del medio, y ésta le regaló UN KILO DE MASAS.

Yo diría que son 'papas' o 'papilla', pero no estoy segura.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## Agró

*masa*
12. f. Arg. y Ur. masita (‖ galleta o pasta). 

*masita*
2. f. Arg., Bol., Par., R. Dom. y Ur. Galleta o pasta. U. m. en pl.


Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


----------



## Calambur

Agró said:


> Galleta o pasta.


Teniendo en cuenta que la autora es argentina, y también y  muy especialmente que la RAE no sabe qué son las masas/masitas en Argentina, lo digo yo con mis palabras (que tal vez en España se entiendan de otra manera):

Las masas o masitas son pequeños 'bocaditos'*** dulces, de pastelería, que, tradicionalmente, se comen 'a la hora del té', pero también y muchas veces al final del almuerzo o la cena -en esos casos, por lo general acompañadas de café o champagne, según los recursos de cada quien, porque esas masas son caras-.

Enlazo un sitio de una confitería tradicional, con fotos de ese tipo de producto:
Las Violetas

Saludos._

*** Tal vez en España un bocadito o bocadillo es otra cosa. Por eso me parece que, para que se entienda la idea, lo mejor es la imagen.


----------



## Reina de los espinos

Muchas gracias Calambur,

En mi país, que es Holanda o Los Paises Bajos, se llaman "petitfour", un nombre derivado del francés.

Saludos


----------



## Agró

Calambur, eso que has puesto se llama en España "pasta(s) de té". 

https://www.layana.biz/uploads/LkIvQZTP/737x0_555x0/confiteria-layana-pastas-de-te.jpg


----------



## Reina de los espinos

también se ve con dos palabras sueltas "petit four"


----------



## Reina de los espinos

Las pastas de té parecen un poco menos finos que los que tenía en mente, pero tengo una idea. Gracias!


----------



## Miguel On Ojj

Agró said:


> Calambur, eso que has puesto se llama en España "pasta(s) de té".
> 
> https://www.layana.biz/uploads/LkIvQZTP/737x0_555x0/confiteria-layana-pastas-de-te.jpg


 

Y qué buenas las *pastas* de Layana. Cada vez que voy por allí me traigo varias cajas...

Saludos


----------



## Agró

Miguel On Ojj said:


> Y qué buenas las *pastas* de Layana. Cada vez que voy por allí me traigo varias cajas...
> 
> Saludos


Normal y lógico.
Y son no finas..., finísimas. ¿A que sí?


----------



## Calambur

Agró said:


> Calambur, eso que has puesto se llama en España "pasta(s) de té".
> 
> https://www.layana.biz/uploads/LkIvQZTP/737x0_555x0/confiteria-layana-pastas-de-te.jpg


Gracias por la aclaración, @Agró.
Sospechaba que no iban a coincidir los "conceptos".
Si aquí decís "pastas", de inmediato pensamos en fideos/ravioles/etc., en pastas saladas, que se sirven con diferentes salsas (de tomate, con ajo, con cebolla, pimienta, orégano, laurel, etc.).

Las del enlace, por aquí son 'masas/masitas secas'...
A las otras, que tienen cremas variadas, frutas y en general ingredientes que hace que esas confituras sean más lábiles, las llamamos "masas *finas*" -por qué, no sé-.

Saludos._


----------



## Agró

Claro, es lo que pasa con la lejanía, en general. Conocí vuestras "masitas" en El Calafate, hace cinco años, y luego de vuelta en Buenos Aires. Deliciosas; tanto como nuestras "pastas", que en el fondo son la misma cosa. Y los alfajores, también, aunque los vuestros son muy diferentes a los de aquí.

También tenemos el concepto de "pasta" aplicado a los fideos, los espaguetis y los macarrones (pero es raro en plural).

"Masa" es una magnitud física y un tipo que se vuelve verde cuando se enfada (y poca cosa más).


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Calambur said:


> A las otras, que tienen cremas variadas, frutas y en general ingredientes que hace que esas confituras sean más lábiles, las llamamos "masas *finas*" -



Si no me equivoco, se parecen mucho a lo que por mi zona llamamos *pastelitos.*

surtido de pastelitos - Google Search


----------



## Xiscomx

Athos de Tracia said:


> Si no me equivoco, se parecen mucho a lo que por mi zona llamamos *pastelitos.*
> 
> surtido de pastelitos - Google Search


Los de tu enlace por aquí los llamamos _bocaditos de cielo_ y el de los otros compañeros son sencillamente _pastitas de té._


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Xiscomx said:


> Los de tu enlace por aquí los llamamos _bocaditos de cielo_


Precioso nombre.


----------



## oa2169

Aquí un hilo que toca tangencialmente el tema.


----------



## Reina de los espinos

Interesante, tantos nombres diferentes


----------



## jilar

Yo en las imágenes que enlaza Calambur, a juzgar por lo que veo (faltaría conocer la textura de cada producto), observo tanto "pastas de té" (es un tipo de galleta más elaborada, por ejemplo recubierta de chocolate ... pero la masa es siempre crujiente -no hay miga blanda- como una galleta sencilla), como "pastelitos/illos" (hay miga blanda, por tanto la masa no queda crujiente como la de una galleta, digamos que es una especie de bollito o bizcocho)


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

"Una señora llevó una vez bajo un paraguas a Leonor, la hermana del medio, y ésta le regaló UN KILO DE MASAS."

*Reina de los espinos*, ¿estás segura de que no han dicho masas secas?

Masitas o masas secas, por lo que tengo entendido en Argentina son dulcecitos de repostería, de forma y tamaño variable, que se consume por la mañana o (allende el desayuno) con mate o mate cocido a cualquier hora. Si el personaje del texto citado, Leonor, vive sola, un kilo es una cantidad generosa. Familias con niños pequeños, cuando compran masa piden generalmente un poco más en las confiterías, pero no mucho más sino capaz que sobre y el sabor cambia si no son frescas. Lo ideal es consumirlas al día o al día siguiente. En ese sentido, son como el pan, que no tiene nada que ver pero que normalmente se compra una vez al día y no cada tantísimo tiempo. Yo normalmente digo masas secas o masas finas, no estoy seguro de que se pueda decir solamente masas sin especificar de cuáles se trate, si no uno piensa en fideos, espagueti, raviolis, ñoquis u otras, que son las que se toma como almuerzo o cena, y no como desayuno matinal o con el mate. Si le quedan dudas, fíjate bien en el enlace de *Calambur*.


----------



## Trastolillo

Maurits van den Bosch said:


> "Una señora llevó una vez bajo un paraguas a Leonor, la hermana del medio, y ésta le regaló UN KILO DE MASAS."
> 
> *Reina de los espinos*, ¿estás segura de que no han dicho masas secas?
> Masitas o masas secas, por lo que tengo entendido en Argentina son dulcecitos de repostería, de forma y tamaño variable, que se consume por la mañana o (allende el desayuno) con mate o mate cocido a cualquier hora. Si el personaje del texto citado, Leonor, vive sola, un kilo es una cantidad generosa. Familias con niños pequeños, cuando compran masa piden generalmente un poco más en las confiterías, pero no mucho más sino capaz que sobre y el sabor cambia si no son frescas. Lo ideal es consumirlas al día o al día siguiente. En ese sentido, son como el pan, que no tiene nada que ver pero que normalmente se compra una vez al día y no cada tantísimo tiempo. Yo normalmente digo masas secas o masas finas, no estoy seguro de que se pueda decir solamente masas sin especificar de cuáles se trate, si no uno piensa en *fideos, espagueti, raviolis, ñoquis *u otras, que son las que se toma como almuerzo o cena, y no como desayuno matinal o con el mate. Si le quedan dudas, fíjate bien en el enlace de *Calambur*.



Hola.

Estas que mencionas, *fideos, espagueti, raviolis, ñoquis* son conocidas, al menos en España, como *pastas,* no como masa.
Te podía poner ejemplos de cada uno, pero es mejor que lo busques en Internet, para no alargar el post.
Masa, en realidad, es:
*Masa*


> _Una mezcla consistente, homogénea y maleable que se consigue deshaciendo sustancias sólidas, machacadas o pulverizadas en sustancias líquidas; en especial la que se emplea en la elaboración de productos de repostería._
> *masa de pastel*_; _*masa de mortero*_; _*masa aglutinante*_; el pan se hace cocinando en el horno una *masa de harina, levadura, sal y agua*_



Otra cosa diferente es el nombre que recibe el producto una vez elaborado, sin quitar que en Argentina se refiera a lo ya mencionado.

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Maurits van den Bosch said:


> por lo que tengo entendido en Argentina son dulcecitos de repostería, de forma y tamaño variable, que se consume por la mañana o (allende el desayuno) con mate o mate cocido a cualquier hora.


No, no. Esas masitas no se acompañan con mate ni con mate cocido (sería casi _criminal_).
Quizá, excepcionalmente, alguien lo haga, pero no es lo usual, en absoluto. 

(Ya expliqué antes con qué se consumen y cuáles son los momentos más probables). 

Saludos._


----------



## zema

Maurits van den Bosch said:


> "Una señora llevó una vez bajo un paraguas a Leonor, la hermana del medio, y ésta le regaló UN KILO DE MASAS."
> 
> *Reina de los espinos*, ¿estás segura de que no han dicho masas secas?
> 
> Masitas o masas secas, por lo que tengo entendido en Argentina son dulcecitos de repostería, de forma y tamaño variable, que se consume por la mañana o (allende el desayuno) con mate o mate cocido a cualquier hora. Si el personaje del texto citado, Leonor, vive sola, un kilo es una cantidad generosa. Familias con niños pequeños, cuando compran masa piden generalmente un poco más en las confiterías, pero no mucho más sino capaz que sobre y el sabor cambia si no son frescas. Lo ideal es consumirlas al día o al día siguiente. En ese sentido, son como el pan, que no tiene nada que ver pero que normalmente se compra una vez al día y no cada tantísimo tiempo. Yo normalmente digo masas secas o masas finas, no estoy seguro de que se pueda decir solamente masas sin especificar de cuáles se trate, si no uno piensa en fideos, espagueti, raviolis, ñoquis u otras, que son las que se toma como almuerzo o cena, y no como desayuno matinal o con el mate. Si le quedan dudas, fíjate bien en el enlace de *Calambur*.


Me confunde un poco tu posteo. ¿No te referís más bien a las "facturas"? Desayunar con masas se puede, por supuesto, pero no es común: son caras, como bien menciona Calambur. Tradicionalmente son más para la hora del té, sobre todo para darse un gusto, agasajar visitas o llevar de regalo. Personalmente sólo las llamo "masas" y no "masitas" porque en mi zona "masitas" les decimos a las galletitas, pero esto entiendo que es un regionalismo no muy extendido.
Me parece común decir "masas" sencillamente, sin andar especificando si se trata de masas finas o secas; no se podrían confundir con los ravioles, tallarines, etc. porque a estos no les decimos "masas" sino "pastas".

P.D. Me crucé con Calambur


----------



## Maurits van den Bosch

Calambur said:


> Quizá, excepcionalmente, alguien lo haga, pero no es lo usual, en absoluto.



¿Y con galletitas tampoco? Pues a mi sí que la gente siempre invitaba a tomar el mate con algo de comer y dulce, por lo amargo que es. Sabiendo que no me agrada el sabor...


----------



## Calambur

Maurits van den Bosch said:


> ¿Y con galletitas tampoco?


Sí. Con galletitas, bizcochitos, facturas... Para acompañar el mate no hay receta fija. Se toma con lo que uno quiera comer, o sin comer nada.
Pero el mate no va, no cierra, no combina bien con las masas/masitas, porque éstas son de sabores delicados que acabarían destruidos por la tosquedad del mate.


----------



## Amapolas

Calambur said:


> Sí. Con galletitas, bizcochitos, facturas... Para acompañar el mate no hay receta fija. Se toma con lo que uno quiera comer, o sin comer nada.
> Pero el mate no va, no cierra, no combina bien con las masas/masitas, porque éstas son de sabores delicados que acabarían destruidos por la tosquedad del mate.


Y también con pizza sobrante de la noche anterior va muy bien. 


Agró said:


> "Masa" es una magnitud física y un tipo que se vuelve verde cuando se enfada (y poca cosa más).


Y también, no hace mucho -aunque creo que en los últimos años ha perdido vigencia- decir que alguien o algo era "una masa" equivalía a que era genial, súper, lo mejor de lo mejor.


----------



## Calambur

Amapolas said:


> Y también con pizza sobrante de la noche anterior va muy bien.
> 
> Y también, no hace mucho -aunque creo que en los últimos años ha perdido vigencia- decir que alguien o algo era "una masa" equivalía a que era genial, súper, lo mejor de lo mejor.


¡Exacto!


----------



## Reina de los espinos

Y ahora surge la pregunta: ¿cuántas masas caben más o menos en 1 kilo?  
Para la traducción voy a utilizar otra palabra, como un número (20 o más) o _una caja _o_ un montón_ para expresar la cantidad. En mi idioma quedará muy extraño decir _kilo_.


----------



## Alemanita

"Un montón". Un kilo de masas es mucho. Generalmente se compra un cuarto de kilo.


----------



## Calambur

Yo diría una bandeja de masas. 
También podría ser una caja, pero en general las colocan en bandejas.


----------



## Reina de los espinos




----------



## Alemanita

En Argentina se compran por peso. No sé en tu país.  ¿Por unidades? Entonces dos docenas de petit fours creo que serían un buen equivalente de la cantidad enorme que le regaló la señora a Eleonor. O Eleonor a la señora. De todas maneras es muy exagerado para agradecer que la haya llevado debajo del paraguas.


----------



## Reina de los espinos

En mi pais, que es Holanda, compramos por unidades. Y somos muy tacaños.
Gracias por la confirmación de que esto es muy exagerado para agradecerle a la señora.


----------



## Calambur

Alemanita said:


> es muy exagerado para agradecer que la haya llevado debajo del paraguas.





Reina de los espinos said:


> Gracias por la confirmación de que esto es muy exagerado para agradecerle a la señora.


Coincido en que se trata de un gesto exagerado por tan pequeño servicio, pero tal vez la persona de la ficción quería aparecer magnánima, o demostrar cierto poder económico... (tengo que creer que si la autora es argentina tiene que saber que un kilogramo de masas es una cantidad más que sobrada si se trata de hacer una pequeña atención a alguien -igual, me anoto para llevar a esa chica bajo mi paraguas, ¡ea!, que llueva y me traiga esas masitas, que me encantan-).


----------



## Reina de los espinos

Y yo. Me apetecería mucho probarlas!


----------



## Kaxgufen

Calambur said:


> Las del enlace, por aquí son 'masas/masitas secas'...


Que son de origen alemán, en cambio las "masas finas" son francesas.


Maurits van den Bosch said:


> ¿Y con galletitas tampoco? Pues a mi sí que la gente siempre invitaba a tomar el mate con algo de comer y dulce, por lo amargo que es. Sabiendo que no me agrada el sabor...





Calambur said:


> Pero el mate no va, no cierra, no combina bien con las masas/masitas, porque éstas son de sabores delicados que acabarían destruidos por la tosquedad del mate.


Para mí la mejor compañia de unos buenos mates es pan, queso y salamín.


----------

